
Show HN: A curated list of Vim/Bash/Perl/Awk/Python/Sed/C/Linux Tutorials&Scripts - leog7
https://github.com/Leo-G/DevopsWiki
======
ronyba
Wow n a lots more

~~~
leog7
Yup there is docker, Javascript, Backups, Monitoring. everything a person in
devops would need

